# Laptop



## dimi887

I have a laptop Gateway M320 .. Missing the video controller .. 
I try so many video controller vga .. Doesnt work . Keep saying abord...
any references..


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

What operating system?  It looks like it shipped with XP originally, but I don't know if that's still the OS you're running? Gateway has the drivers for XP right on their site: Gateway Support


----------

